# Its Been a Long Weekend! ...



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

... But i have some baby pictures for you all to ooooo over! Harvey, Hopper & Luke are yet to find homes, we're still waiting for the perfect families/couples! (I have so many outtakes from these tonight!)

PLEASE DO NOT INTERUPT POSTING! It confuses me !  hahah 

Sooo first off is Hopper ...

What are we doing?









Hmmm arent i cute! 

















Please no more! 









MORE to follow ...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Bracken (AKA Dustin, i soon realised as you'll see in the other photos that closing the curtains is better when taking photos! lol)

Ok mummy im sitting still! 


















Lalalalalalalala *sings* so whens this over?

















Im a good boy! 









Hurry this up have you seen the time?!









Thats it im off cya! 









Ok just a quick pose









MORE to follow


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Harvey (is just a little bit ugly bless him! His eyes are a doubles of Tinys!)


























MORE To follow ...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Mimi - My little princess! her nose is in the process of turning chocolate! Its hard to see her actual markings in the photos! 














































MORE to follow


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Luke -


















MORE to follow!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Daisy Day- Waiting to leave us when her new family return from Florida! 


























ONE More!


----------



## michele

Oh thanks for the baby pics,still adorable as ever


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Finally little Bo! ...


























There we go everybody hope you like them all! Especially you Auntie Sarah!


----------



## JRZL

omg they are all too cute!! I still love hopper!!


----------



## 18453

Thanks robyn they are all lovely  I am excited hahaha 

Harvey looks so shy but so cute with his ears back


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Thank you Leah! 

Thanks Sarah! Harvey looks innocent ... hes not! He zooms about like mad! lol I know you are!!


----------



## 18453

Maybe it's just his ugly stage idk?? 

Look at mimis ears they are so funny all over the place!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Yes they all are! 

I know Mimis ears were perfect again yesterday! I loove this stage its soo cute!


----------



## Neve38

Harvey is not even a little ugly, he is absolutely gorgeous as are all your pups, their new owners must be so excited.

Joy xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Haha Thank you Joy! Bracken & Daisys owners are over the moon to say the least! Mimi is of course staying so im happy with that!  x


----------



## 18453

I'm excited Bracken is daisys new brother hence the name change!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Oh you spoiled the News Sarah!


----------



## rache

AWwww Robyn they are simply gorgeous, I love them all. I cant believe how much they have changed in just over a week since i saw them. I'd have them all if i could x


----------



## 18453

Yeah I know but seriously I'm bursting with exciement like a kid in a sweet shop


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Thank you Rachel! YEs they have gone all Gangly! Except Bo hes exactly the same but about 30 grams heavier! lol x

Oh man i know Sarah!


----------



## elaina

they are all gorgeous but i love Mimi


----------



## rache

Awwwwww little bo.........I dream about him........lol x


----------



## tulula's mum

they are all so cute, you will be sad when they all go and we will too. love seeing the pics of them all


----------



## Terri

Oh too cute!!!
Love them all, especially my wee Hopper, he gets more handsome by the day!

OMG Sarah are you havin a puppy?
How cool is that!!! xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Thank you Elaina! Shes pretty! haha x

Aww Rachel come take him home with you!  lol x


----------



## 18453

Yush  I'm vvvvvv excited


----------



## LittleHead

How does Hopper not have a home yet?? 
*sigh* I'd love to have him as mine :love3:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Terri said:


> Oh too cute!!!
> Love them all, especially my wee Hopper, he gets more handsome by the day!
> 
> OMG Sarah are you havin a puppy?
> How cool is that!!! xx


Thank you Terri! 
Haha he does bless him! 

Yes Sarah is having Dustin to go live with her, Abi & Daisy!  xx


----------



## Milosmummy

Im still hoping you could parcel force them down to me!

Milo altho waiting for his springersister I cant wait to bring another chi to our pack! My fella said I can 
Waiting for My fellas property to sell before I can have another chi.....booo!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

LittleHead said:


> How does Hopper not have a home yet??
> *sigh* I'd love to have him as mine :love3:


I dont know! Everyone goes mad for Daisy & Harvey but no-ones evertook him! lol Aw thanks!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Milosmummy said:


> Im still hoping you could parcel force them down to me!
> 
> Milo altho waiting for his springersister I cant wait to bring another chi to our pack! My fella said I can
> Waiting for My fellas property to sell before I can have another chi.....booo!!!


HAha i wish id ship one your way then!  

Aww congrats!!!!!! Good luck finding one when youre ready! x


----------



## tulula's mum

Daisydoo said:


> Yush  I'm vvvvvv excited


you lucky lady.


----------



## 18453

Dustin is now bracken  I'm shocked hopper hasn't got a home what's wrong with these people??


----------



## Milosmummy

Daisydoo said:


> Dustin is now bracken  I'm shocked hopper hasn't got a home what's wrong with these people??


Lucky lucky girl!


I wish i was in a position to run up and grab them


----------



## Milosmummy

Actually car would be better running would take me weeks!


----------



## 18453

Lol a plane is faster your a 5 hour drive from me so about 6.5 from the puppies


----------



## Milosmummy

whats time when they are that beautiful!!!!


----------



## Deme

awh the little babes they look so unsure of the camera and they are all gorgeous, no uglies in sight..


----------



## LDMomma

Awe, they are beautiful!

I can't believe Hopper hasn't found a home yet. He is simply gorgeous. How old are they now? So adorable.


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww they are all so cute!!! I'm with everyone else i can't believe Hopper doesn't have a home yet!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Thank you Everyone!! Hopper is searching,, just no real home apparent yet! Theyre 10 weeks old .. omg TODAY!!! Time has flown by!  Just the flash is quite bright lol it scares me! haha


----------



## Milosmummy

I would snap luke and Hopper so fast!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Luke too! Haha wow everyone must be feeling broody! lol Well you can have Luke no problems! lol


----------



## Milosmummy

Im feeling mega broody for ickle chis!
We have just been discussing that we are thinking of putting a conservatory on the back on the house so the furbabies would have a play room!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

haha oh no! that means more space !  haha


----------



## Milosmummy

Im saying furbabies nd only have one atm!!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

i know!! ! Someones been thinking ahead ..


----------



## Aquarius

Lovely photos - Bracken aka Dustin is my favourite


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Thank you Jane! He is gorgeous ask Sarah! lol


----------



## 18453

Aquarius said:


> Lovely photos - Bracken aka Dustin is my favourite


Yayyyyyyy


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Hes loved more than Hopper now! lol Go Bracken!


----------



## Aquarius

Lol - I just read the whole thread to see was I the only one who thought Dustin/Bracken was the most gorgeous!!!! and then I saw that Sarah is taking him - that's a hoot!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Haha yes Jane indeed! As you can guess shes very excited!  lol as i am when i get to meet her little family!


----------



## michele

Daisydoo said:


> Yush  I'm vvvvvv excited


Oh how wonderful,we can all watch him grow up,can't you have Hopper as well? PLEASE i want to watch him as well as i can't have him


----------



## 18453

Michele you should have hopper 2 will be my max!! 

We got through a few names and i couldn't get the name dustin out my head but I think he looks like a bracken. 

Yay robyn my little family and my crazy dig who will wash you hahaha


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

HAha i cant dump all the babies on Sarah! lol

Dustin was thanks to Brodysmum!  But Bracken is majorly cute! 

Haha i need a good spit wash! lol


----------



## 18453

I'd need a bigger house to house them lol

it's a love wash and the concentration on her face is so funny


----------



## foggy

Yay new puppy pics! They are all soooo beautiful, such sweet wee faces. I love seeing pics of them!  I'll be sad not to see their little faces anymore when they start going to their new homes.  

Wait..I just realized Sarah is getting Bracken?! (Dustin) I missed something and just back tracked! How exciting! Yay it's one wee that will stay in the Chi Ppl family!  

(Well, two, since I believe you said you are keeping Mimi. )


----------



## BABY BABS

OMG, how cute are they. Hopper and Bracken are my favs.


----------



## LovesMyPups

They grew up so fast into gorgeous pups! Did I misunderstand, or does Bo not have a home yet? Craziness!

Sarah--so happy for you! Daisy and Bracken will look striking next to each other! Congrats!  When is he coming home?


----------



## TLI

Such sweet, adorable little Angels! They are just pure bliss Robyn!


----------



## Elle.Bee

How beautiful are they all! 

Congrats sarah on the new pup he is so gorgeous


----------



## FBRaRrN

Congrats Sarah.I can't believe Hopper does not have a homes.He is so cute.
You can tell the people that get the chi babies.About the web site here.And tell them if they have a computer to PLEASE join so we can watch the puppies grow up.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all

haha! cuteness overload!!


----------



## svdreamer

Awww, they are sooo cute! I wish I could take Luke, he's adorable. Is he going to be a l/c?


----------



## 18453

LovesMyPups said:


> They grew up so fast into gorgeous pups! Did I misunderstand, or does Bo not have a home yet? Craziness!
> 
> Sarah--so happy for you! Daisy and Bracken will look striking next to each other! Congrats!  When is he coming home?


Thanks he comes on saturday were having a chi party lol will be sure to take pics as there will be some surprises


----------



## Milosmummy

I raided my money box and im majorly short! Working on the OH and the solicitors to sort it out so i have lots of pennies  I have a feeling it maybe too late tho


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

foggy said:


> Yay new puppy pics! They are all soooo beautiful, such sweet wee faces. I love seeing pics of them!  I'll be sad not to see their little faces anymore when they start going to their new homes.
> 
> Wait..I just realized Sarah is getting Bracken?! (Dustin) I missed something and just back tracked! How exciting! Yay it's one wee that will stay in the Chi Ppl family!
> 
> (Well, two, since I believe you said you are keeping Mimi. )


Yes Mimi will be staying!  Thats two on the Forum so far! Ive recommended the website to Daisys new owners, they've been on here several times browsing but havent joined yet. Thank you too Paula! I know im going to miss 7 lots of squeaks in the morning like feed me now!!! lol



BABY BABS said:


> OMG, how cute are they. Hopper and Bracken are my favs.


Thank you!  Everyone loves these two! 



LovesMyPups said:


> They grew up so fast into gorgeous pups! Did I misunderstand, or does Bo not have a home yet? Craziness!
> 
> Sarah--so happy for you! Daisy and Bracken will look striking next to each other! Congrats!  When is he coming home?


I know a whole 10 weeks old now! Bo doesnt have a specific home as yet

I think hes going this saturday if im right.. Sarah? 



TLI said:


> Such sweet, adorable little Angels! They are just pure bliss Robyn!


Thank you T ! 



Elle.Bee said:


> How beautiful are they all!
> 
> Congrats sarah on the new pup he is so gorgeous


Thank you! 



FBRaRrN said:


> Congrats Sarah.I can't believe Hopper does not have a homes.He is so cute.
> You can tell the people that get the chi babies.About the web site here.And tell them if they have a computer to PLEASE join so we can watch the puppies grow up.


Thank you! Oh my of course! Ill be pushing it on all the time! lol Join, Join, Join!!! 



smallbeats_m_all said:


> haha! cuteness overload!!


Thank you Jenna!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

svdreamer said:


> Awww, they are sooo cute! I wish I could take Luke, he's adorable. Is he going to be a l/c?


I think hes going to be a very fluffy Smoothcoat or maybe just a little bit of fur! lol



Daisydoo said:


> Thanks he comes on saturday were having a chi party lol will be sure to take pics as there will be some surprises


Yep hopefully! I cant bring Fifi though, i think it will be a bit too far for her, shes a fidgeter! ill just bring Bracken as my friend but leave him with you! lol
Oh no i hope youre not going to take my picture! Ill have to make sure i make an effort now just incase! lol



Milosmummy said:


> I raided my money box and im majorly short! Working on the OH and the solicitors to sort it out so i have lots of pennies  I have a feeling it maybe too late tho


Too late ?


----------



## 18453

Ah boooo never mind.. its okay.. well have other suprises too haha.. 

hahahah im gonna get Daisy attacking your face lol (she just came up to me with a bully stick hanging out her mouth wagging her tail :roll


----------



## crawlin

aww they are all soooo cute !! such lovely little faces absolutely adorable


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Oh now im excited! Its like a late birthday! lol

Yay Bully stick face ... *Gag* lol  jokes its ok ill make sure i bring wet wipes! lool


----------



## Milosmummy

As in to late to start saving for Luke and hopper!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

crawlin said:


> aww they are all soooo cute !! such lovely little faces absolutely adorable


Thank you!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

What beautiful babies. Still partial to Bo!


----------



## 18453

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Oh now im excited! Its like a late birthday! lol
> 
> Yay Bully stick face ... *Gag* lol  jokes its ok ill make sure i bring wet wipes! lool


Hahaha for all of us lol


----------



## MChis

Awww, too cute!!! I'm sure going to miss these pics when they go to their new homes...well except for Bracken & Mimi.  Congrats Sarah on your new addition...how exciting!!


----------



## Bellatrix

They are GORGEOUS, i love hoppers little white paw


----------



## 18453

MChis said:


> Awww, too cute!!! I'm sure going to miss these pics when they go to their new homes...well except for Bracken & Mimi.  Congrats Sarah on your new addition...how exciting!!


Thanks were very excited and preparing for him. Daisy can't wait to play with someone she is bigger than haha


----------



## JRZL

Daisydoo said:


> I'm excited Bracken is daisys new brother hence the name change!!!!


Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## MndaNGmoe

great pictures! i love seeing them get older. they are all so adorable!


----------



## pigeonsheep

yay just heard the news from sarah's fb! congrats on adorable bracken!

im in love with hopper though, i hope someone from here takes him!!! hes too cute to miss out on


----------



## MakNLFi

OMG, they are all so adorable! I showed these pics to my daughter and she said she wanted Hopper - LOL, I told her Sorry honey, but these puppies live in England! Plus she still has no idea that we are getting our little Chi baby next week. I keep teasing her telling her that I just can not get another dog at this time - boy is she going to be surprised!


----------



## rocky scotland

Awww congrats Sarah!! YAY a new puppy playmate for Daisy!

My faves are Mimi and Harvey!


----------



## Cash

How stunning!


----------



## Tiptoe

Just looked at the pics again and my new fave is Bo, he is so adorable!
I cant believe hes not been snapped up yet!


----------



## MisStingerRN

AWWWW sooo cute! Bracken is a doll too, Sarah!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Tiptoe said:


> Just looked at the pics again and my new fave is Bo, he is so adorable!
> I cant believe hes not been snapped up yet!




Bo has always been my favorite. They are all so special. However, he really speaks to me. Wish he was in the USA.


----------



## 18453

Brackens my favourite


----------



## Milosmummy

Daisydoo said:


> Brackens my favourite


I wonder why that is??!!


----------



## 18453

Milosmummy said:


> I wonder why that is??!!


I made myself laugh!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Oh my ive missed soo many comments here! Thank you everyone!!  x


----------



## thisbella

Still as adorable as ever! i still love little hopper. Bo is one of my fav now


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas

Such wonderful & perfect puppys


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Thank you "thisbella" & Fizzy!  x


----------



## HollieC

Congratulations Sarah on your new baby Bracken!!

It must be really lovely for "Ourcheekychihuahuas" (sorry don't know your real name!) to see one of her babies going to such a good home and to be able to see his progress growing up in life.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Thank you Hollie! My name is Robyn. Its great i love to watch my babies grow up!


----------



## Treacle Toffee

Your puppies seem to have grown so fast, it only seems like two minutes ago when their first pictures where posted. Let's hope all their new homes sign up to here so we can see them all grow. x


----------



## jade_carr

How is Hopper still without a home, if i was in the market for another i'd have snapped him up from the first pic i saw of him!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Thank you! Hopper now has a home  Natasha has already joined the forum! 

Treacle-Toffee - I know! Its all gone soo fast!


----------



## foggy

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Thank you! Hopper now has a home  Natasha has already joined the forum!


That's so exciting that little Hopper has a home and that his Mum will be posting here, yay!


----------



## MisStingerRN

That's great news Robyn! Can't wait to watch the little guy grow up!


----------



## Puperella

so cute..makes me want another!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

I know isnt it just guys! (girls lol) Hopefully ill be able to convince the others babies mummys to join too!


----------

